# HomePod et Apple TV



## Jonathan16 (22 Septembre 2018)

Salut à tous. 

Je ne comprends pas avant iOS12 nos HomePod allumés l’Apple TV lorsque nous voulions seulement écouter de la musique... ce qui était « chiant » à notre goût...

J’ai cru comprendre sur les commentaires de quelques articles sur iGen que sous iOS12 ce « problème » n’existait plus...

Malheureusement pour nous, cela continue à le faire, y aurait-il une manipulation particulière pour que cela s’arrête ou dois-je toujours déconnecté les HomePod de l’Apple TV avant de mettre cette dernière en veille ??


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (24 Septembre 2018)

Salut Jonathan16, 

Même problème pour moi. Ça a bien fonctionné le premier jour, lors de la maj TVOS12 / IOS12 (lorsque j'éteignais l'apple TV le homepod basculait en mode normal et dès que j'allumais l'apple TV le homepod s'appairait immédiatement, c'était génial), mais le problème est revenu ensuite. 

Sans parler des déconnexions appleTV / Homepod de plus en plus fréquentes : obligé de réinitialiser le homepod à chaque fois.

Bref je suis bien curieux d'en savoir plus et de savoir si je ne suis pas le seul...


----------



## Jonathan16 (24 Septembre 2018)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Salut Jonathan16,
> 
> Même problème pour moi. Ça a bien fonctionné le premier jour, lors de la maj TVOS12 / IOS12 (lorsque j'éteignais l'apple TV le homepod basculait en mode normal et dès que j'allumais l'apple TV le homepod s'appairait immédiatement, c'était génial), mais le problème est revenu ensuite.
> 
> ...



Salut Abribus98,

Tout comme toi, j'ai la sensation que cela fonctionne très aléatoirement... mais je n'ai rien réinitialisé par contre je n'ai aucune déconnexion appleTV/Homepod quand les deux sont connnectés...


----------



## Nicosun (6 Octobre 2018)

Il faut que je vérifie en rentrant chez moi, mais j'ai l'impression que si l'on passe par Siri directement cela n'allume pas l'apple Tv alors que si on utilise un iPad ou iPhone oui. Le fonctionnement n'est pas très clair on dirait.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (7 Octobre 2018)

Maintenant c'est encore pire, l'action du HomePod n'allume plus l'Apple TV. Je m'explique, lorsque l'Apple TV est appairée au HomePod et que j'éteins l'Apple TV, le HomePod est toujours relié à celle-ci, je ne peux donc rien demander au HomePod, si je veux écouter de la musique il me répond "je ne peux pas vous faire écouter cela". Il faut donc le déconnecter de l'Apple TV avant de l'éteindre, pour que le HomePod puisse à nouveau servir normalement (exactement comme sous IOS11). 

Savez vous si il existe un réglage particulier dans Airplay (Homekit ou Apple TV) pour ne plus avoir ce problème, car j'ai lu que depuis le passage sous IOS12 cela avait été réglé ?


----------



## Nicosun (8 Octobre 2018)

Je crois juste que tout cela n’est pas au point du tout et qu’il vas falloir attendre des correctifs.


----------



## Jonathan16 (8 Octobre 2018)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Maintenant c'est encore pire, l'action du HomePod n'allume plus l'Apple TV. Je m'explique, lorsque l'Apple TV est appairée au HomePod et que j'éteins l'Apple TV, le HomePod est toujours relié à celle-ci, je ne peux donc rien demander au HomePod, si je veux écouter de la musique il me répond "je ne peux pas vous faire écouter cela". Il faut donc le déconnecter de l'Apple TV avant de l'éteindre, pour que le HomePod puisse à nouveau servir normalement (exactement comme sous IOS11).
> 
> Savez vous si il existe un réglage particulier dans Airplay (Homekit ou Apple TV) pour ne plus avoir ce problème, car j'ai lu que depuis le passage sous IOS12 cela avait été réglé ?



Je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème, juste le problème aléatoire où les homepod allume l'apple TV... Mais j'ai l'impression que l'OS des homepod n'est pas très stable... ils sont devenus les concentrateurs de notre homekit, résultat il arrive fréquemment que notre domicile change de place (ce n'était jamais arrivé avec l'apple TV en concentrateur) et impossible de faire en sorte qu'ils ne le soient plus.. j'avais aussi crée le raccourci permettant à la voix que Siri allume l'apple TV (quand les homepod ne se décident pas à l'allumer tout seul quand je ne veux pas) avec la lumière qui va bien... le raccourci une fois exécuté, il est impossible de commander les homepod à la voix : on ne peut plus arrêter la musique ou demander autre chose... pas top


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2018)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> il arrive fréquemment que notre domicile change de place



Tu habites une région sensible aux ouragans peut-être ? [emoji848]


----------



## Jonathan16 (8 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu habites une région sensible aux ouragans peut-être ? [emoji848]



A moins que ce ne soit l'abus de la part des anges du cognac


----------



## speedlink (9 Octobre 2018)

Je confirme également que cela ne fonctionne pas mieux sous iOS 12, du coup avant de mettre mon Apple TV en veille je connecte les HomePod à mon iPhone pour être certain qu’ils ne réveillent pas l’apple Tv lorsque je veux écouter de la musique, vraiment pas pratique...


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (17 Décembre 2018)

Comment ça se passe pour vous ? Vous avez noté des améliorations depuis le dernier OS, concernant le comportement du HomePod avec l’appleTV ? 

Hors sujet : j’ai remarqué que je ne peux plus enchaîner de phrase après « dis Siri », il faut que j’attende que le voyant s’allume après avoir dit « dis Siri ». Donc moins pratique.


----------

